# Stikerless pazels



## daniel zusman (Mar 2, 2019)

Is Stikerless puzzles are competition legal?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 2, 2019)

Yes. They used to not be, but they are now.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 2, 2019)

3h2) Puzzles whose colored plastic is visible inside the puzzle (e.g. "stickerless" puzzles) are permitted. This does not include the following puzzles:

3h2a) Puzzles with transparent parts. Exception: An overlay sticker (see Regulation 3l).
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#3h2


----------

